

FBI & DOJ obsessed w/arresting men who uncovered infamous Steubenville rape. - AmericanFail
http://rt.com/usa/knightsec-lostutter-hacker-steubenville-342/
Why are our Federal tax dollars going towards the harassment of citizens in their quest to uncover who hacked the websites of the Steubenville high school rapists?&#60;p&#62;This is another example of the sick and misguided priorities of our government's justice system.
======
duked
I'm not familiar with the case at all but it seems that what that
guy/anonymous/knightsec did was kind of good. It helped uncover the truth and
identify more perpetrator of this terrible crime. I'm really sad for that poor
girl :/

------
duncan_bayne
"Lostutter said he went to answer his door when around a dozen FBI Swat Team
agents jumped out of a truck and pointed assault riddles at his head."

Eye have a spelling chequer ;)

